# do you have a favorite hymn?



## robin4

*The cadet chapel at the United States Military Academy at West Point. *








[/url]

_I was confirmed into the Episcopal Church at the above chapel when I was in grade school.

I took confirmation classes from an old retired Episcopal priest who had lost a leg in WW One. He had a wood leg, and occasionally tapped it with his cane. I asked him if he would have a real leg in heaven. He said he would, and I didn't ask him why.

Below is my favorite hymn:

'And did those feet in ancient time' is a poem by William Blake

Today it is best known as the hymn "Jerusalem", with music written by Sir Hubert Parry in 1916.

In the most common interpretation of the poem, Blake implies that a visit by Jesus would briefly

create heaven in England, in contrast to the "dark Satanic Mills" of the Industrial Revolution.

Blake's poem asks four questions rather than asserting the historical truth of Christ's visit.

Thus the poem merely implies that there may have been a divine visit, when there was briefly heaven

in England.

Blake's poem

And did those feet in ancient time,
Walk upon Englands mountains green:
And was the holy Lamb of God,
On Englands pleasant pastures seen!

And did the Countenance Divine,
Shine forth upon our clouded hills?
And was Jerusalem builded here,
Among these dark Satanic Mills?

Bring me my Bow of burning gold:
Bring me my Arrows of desire:
Bring me my Spear: O clouds unfold:
Bring me my Chariot of fire!

I will not cease from Mental Fight,
Nor shall my Sword sleep in my hand:
Till we have built Jerusalem,
In Englands green & pleasant Land.

*
"Jerusalem" performed by the Cadet Glee Club of West Point*






_


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Praise God, from whom all blessings flow;
Praise Him, all creatures here below;
Praise Him above, ye heav'nly host;
Praise Father, Son, and Holy Ghost!

_music from the Genevan Psalter , 1551_

I like the melody . It's easy for a congregation to sing .


----------



## CnC Bartok

Jerusalem was my old school song!

Of course one can easily interpret it as anti-England etc. if "And did those feet...." is seen as an expression of incredulity.

I still have a soft spot for it, as well as "I vow to thee my country".


----------



## samm

No favorite, but a few I like: _Standing in the Need of Prayer_, _What a Grand and Glorious Feeling_ (sung as a round);_Give Me Oil in My Lamp_; _He Who Would Valiant Be_.


----------



## mbhaub

"I Sing a Song of the Saints of God". Lyrics by Lesbia Scott, music is the tune Grand Isle by John Hopkins. It's one of the most cheerful, uplifting tunes ever composed. When I was a kid, this song was a regular in the Episcopal Church, but sadly is almost forgotten. Churches by and large have forgotten what makes good congregational music for singing by untrained singers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

This is my favorite hymn because it covers my feelings from beginning in salvation to my expected ending.

My Jesus, I love Thee, I know Thou art mine;
For Thee all the follies of sin I resign;
My gracious Redeemer, my Savior art Thou;
If ever I loved Thee, my Jesus, ’tis now.

I love Thee because Thou hast first loved me,
And purchased my pardon on Calvary’s tree;
I love Thee for wearing the thorns on Thy brow;
If ever I loved Thee, my Jesus, ’tis now.

I’ll love Thee in life, I will love Thee in death,
And praise Thee as long as Thou lendest me breath;
And say when the death dew lies cold on my brow,
If ever I loved Thee, my Jesus, ’tis now.

In mansions of glory and endless delight,
I’ll ever adore Thee in heaven so bright;
I’ll sing with the glittering crown on my brow,
If ever I loved Thee, my Jesus, ’tis now.


----------



## Torkelburger

Even though I've been an atheist for 25 years and wouldn't set foot near a church, my favorite hymn when I was a Christian was _Fairest Lord Jesus_ aka "The Crusader's Hymn". I do miss hearing it and singing it. I always was thrilled when the song came up in the service. The melody is very catchy and the chords are very clever. Idk, there is something very Bach-ian about it, I think.


----------



## MarkW

Musically, I have a favorite that I can hum, but can't remember the words or title. (There are a lot of "Alleluia"s in it. Give me time. )

Ah-ha! "All Creatures of our God and King" (I'm somewhat of a pantheist)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

We have some great hymn tunes in Wales, but here are five.

Pantyfedwen:






Arwelfa:






Cwm Rhondda:






Llef:






I Bob Un Sydd Ffyddlon:


----------



## Totenfeier

MarkW said:


> Musically, I have a favorite that I can hum, but can't remember the words or title. (There are a lot of "Alleluia"s in it. Give me time. )
> 
> Ah-ha! "All Creatures of our God and King" (I'm somewhat of a pantheist)


That's always been mine too, and for the same reason. And why not? Is God not in Nature? Is Nature un-God?Is there nothing of a composer in the work - just notes 'n flats 'n stuff?


----------



## sonance

I saw this thread by coincidence and would have expected it in the "Vocal" forum (there have to be many rivalling threads ...).

Though not being very religious (and for sure not bound to any church or congregation) there are some hymns I like. Well, that is to say I don't know the correct definition of hymn. For example: English Wikipedia defines Rheinberger's "Abendlied" as "anthem". Is there really a discernable difference?

More than 30 years ago I came across Jewish baroque music and fell in love with "Adon Olam" by Salamone Rossi. Recently I listened to a disc with works by Paul Ben-Haim and found another "Adon Olam" (as part of the Friday Evening Service). Both versions are so wonderful, filling me with joy.

(There are many other versions of "Adon Olam" to be found at YouTube, some even going into the direction of schmaltzy pop - though this kind of music sounds terrible to me, it shows that the words itself have the power to reach many different people.)

English translation (source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adon_Olam)

_Eternal master, who reigned supreme,
Before all of creation was drawn;
When it was finished according to his will,
Then "King" his name was proclaimed to be

When this our world shall be no more,
In majesty he still shall reign,
And he was, and he is,
And he will be in glory.

Alone is he, there is no second,
Without division or ally;
Without beginning, without end,
To him is the power and sovereignty

He is my God, my living redeemer
Rock of my affliction in time of trouble
He is my banner and refuge
Filling my cup the day I call

Into his hand I commit my spirit
When I sleep, and I awake
And with my spirit, my body
The Lord is with me, I will not fear_

Salamone Rossi





Paul Ben-Haim: Adon Olam 





César Franck: Dextera Domini




_Dextera Domini fecit virtutem, dextera Domini exaltavit me. / Non moriar, sed vivam, et narrabo opera Domini.
The right hand of the Lord hath wrought strength; the right hand of the Lord has exalted me. / I shall not die, but live, and declare the works of the Lord._
(source: http://www1.cpdl.org/wiki/index.php/Dextera_Domini)

Joseph Gabriel Rheinberger: Abendlied




_Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend werden, und der Tag hat sich geneiget.
Bide with us, for evening shadows darken, and the day will soon be over._
(source: http://www1.cpdl.org/wiki/index.php/Abendlied,_Op._69,_No._3_(Josef_Rheinberger))

and "Om Namah Shivaya"




[I didn't find the exact translation, but according to Wiki it means: _O salutations to the auspicious one_, see: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Om_Namah_Shivaya; there are some examples of translation to be found at the youtube link.]


----------



## starthrower

Not a church hymn, but I love this record.


----------

